# Side TBH entrance position, what do you think?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

my 3 entrance holes along the long side are evenly spaced, and I tend to start them at the "end" hole. That lets them build the brood nest to one side and store the honey on the other end. Then for winter, they shrink it back to just the one side. You "might" run into problems with "split" honey stores on either side of the brood nest with this design. It's not a problem, as long as you re-arrange the honey stores to be all on one side before you close it up for the winter.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

On all of my top bar hives the opening is either on the end or on the side very near one end. As Ruth states, with the entrance near the middle you risk having the bees move from the center to the end and starving while there is a bunch of honey at the other end of the hive.


----------



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

Totally agree with Ruthie & Dudelt. That sort of arrangement in your photo is pretty much obsolete now. Keep them at one end or the other and let them expand either to the left or to the right but keep the main brood one end or the other, not in the middle. Just my two cents worth.


----------

